# Ich will angeln in Schweden



## FlSCH (12. August 2009)

Hallo liebes Anglerboard, 

ich fahr in wenigen Wochen nach Schweden in Urlaub. Dort sind wir an einem Ferienhaus direkt an einem großen See in Smaland. 

Gerne würde ich dort auch angeln. Leider habe ich keinerlei praktische Erfahrung und meine theoretisches Wissen beschränkt sich auf eine 2-Stündige Google Recherche. 

Deshalb möchte ich euch hier um Rat fragen.

Warum ich angeln will: 
Um die Fische zu essen

Equipment: 
habe ich keins. 

Das weiß ich über den See: 
- In Smaland
- 7km lang, 60m tief 
- Es gibt vorallem Hecht, Barsch, Zander, Weissfisch und viele andere Arten
- 4,50m GFK Boot vorhanden


Was würdet ihr einem Anfänger wie mir raten? Was brauche ich alles an Equipment um in diesem See loslegen zu können? 

Wichtig ist mir nur, dass ich damit die Möglichkeit habe Fische zu fangen. Hightech brauch ich nicht. Der Preis spielt eine große Rolle. 

Bei Ebay gibt es Sets mit X-Teilen für 50 Euro. Taugt das für meinen Einsatz?


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!


----------



## Backfire (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

du, das ist wirklich zu schwer dir allein die "basics" zu verklickern.
lass dich mal an deinem urlaubsort beraten.
ich würde dir raten, dich als absoluten anfänger zu erkennen zu geben, und auf hilfe anderer angler zu hoffen.

keiner sieht gern ein "großmaul", sei lieb, frag, lass dir helfen.
beobachte andere angler.


----------



## allrounder11 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Kann es sein das es der Asnensee ist?

Ohne Guide gehst du definitv O.F heim.
In Schweden laufen zb Rapala -Wobbler überhaupt nicht.
Als Anfänger würde ich dir empfehlen erstmal einen Kurs in Deutschland zu machen!
Sofern du Stationär angelst wird eine Ausrüstung im Budget von 60-70€ reichen.Solltest du jedoch Spinnfischen betreiben wirds etwas teurer.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hallo Herr FISCH,

für ein bisschen Spass(spinn)fischen in Schweden würde ich Dir folgendes Equipment empfehlen:

Rute 2,70 m, WG 20 bis 70 g
Rolle mit 150 bis 200 m 25ger bis 28ger Monofil oder 12er bis 15er Geflechtschnur.
Dazu ein paar Kunstköder - Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler (nicht zu viel, die Bringer gibts auch vor Ort, eventuell etwas teurer).
Dann noch ein paar Stahlvorfächer, Wirbel, Einhänger, Knotenlosverbinder.
Vielleicht lohnt sich auch noch die Anschaffung eines Büchleins über Angeln/Spinnfischen/-in Schweden.

Am besten gehst Du zu einem vertrauensvollen Gerätehändler  und lässt Dir was zusammenstellen. 
Ohne das Set aus der Bucht zu kennen würde ich zur Vorsicht raten.
Allerdings wird es mit 50 Euro etwas knapp, dafür haust Du das Gerät nicht gleich weg und nimmst es nächstes Jahr wieder mit.

Gruß Tom

Wenn Du den Rapala-Schriftzug mit einem Edding übermalst, gehen die vielleicht doch, dann sehen die Fische ja nicht, von wem der Wobbler hergestellt wurde.


----------



## Luzifer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

vieleicht solltest du deine frage mal hier nochmal reinstellen oder verschieben lassen.                            *Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland    |wavey:
*


----------



## Tim B aus W (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hallo Fisch,

mach dich da garnicht verückt, du fängst schon Fische (viele Barsche) und über dein Gerät musst du auch nicht nach denken. Du kannst nämlichn Barsche an einer Setrute fangen oder an einer super leichten Spinnrute. Aber eigendlich alles Pustekuchen.

Wenn du zum aller ersten mal (in schweden) angelst dann geh zu einem Deutschen mittelgroßen Geschäft (die großen Interessierst du erst wenn du für mehrere 100€ einkaufst die kleinen haben meist veralteten Blunder. Kauf dir eine Teleskoprute (geringes packmaß da brauchste kein extra Futteral) mit einem schlanken Korkgriff die eine länge con ca. 3m hat. Nehm verschiedene Modelle in die in die Hand und lass dir auch mal den vorteil der teuersten Rute erkären. Bleib aber immer interesiert. Dann brauchst du wie oben schon geschrieben noch eine Rolle bei der solltest du unbedingt daruf achten das Sie Filligran  wirkt und angenehm läuft. Eine rolle für lange zeit hast du wenn du dir eine Daiwa oder Shimano holst(mit Comoran habe ich auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht), bei Shimano sind die ALIVIO und NAVI super in Preis/Leistung. 

Rute ca. 25€
Rolle ca. 20€ 

Dann noch für 20€ klein Kram: Sortiment an Bleischrot ca.3€, Wurm und Mais Haken/Vorfächer je2€(WICHTIG dünner wie die Schnur auf deiner Rolle) einen Hakenlöser ca.1€, 3Schwimmer ca. 4gr. max 2,50€ (nimm Wagler) einen 10er Pack Wirbel mit Karabiener ca.1,50€ und zum Schluss noch einen Mepps in der größe 2 (Spinner) ca.3€

Jetzt hast du für 65€ ein sehr gutes einsteiger Set und kannst wirklich schön vom Ufer aus Barsche, Schleien evtl. Brassen fangen) nur für hechte ist das nichts. 

Angeln ist ziemlich komplex du bräuchtest eigendlich noch einen Kescher, Grundblei, Schnurstopper und und und.

Es wird dir viel Spaß machen und du wirst auch erfolg haben nur ob du deine Fische essen kannst(zu klein)?? 

Wenn du noch wissen möchtes wie du am besten vorgehst oder andere Fragen hast schreib noch mal du kannst hier viele Tipps bekommen aber die meisten sind halt keine Anfänger und mit dir in wenigen Tagen einen Crasch-Kurs zu machen ist halt schwer.

Auch zu den Karten, das ist dort oben ganz anders du kannst da goße gebiete befischen Teilweise in Stellen an denen noch nie gefischt wurde GEIL.

Gruß Tim


----------



## FlSCH (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, besonders an Tim für die nette Auflistung. 

Werde morgen hier ein ein lokales Angelgeschäft gehen, habe jetzt bei Ebay aber eine Rute entdeckt, die genau Tim's Beschreibung entspricht:

Teleskoprute mit Rolle

Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## FlSCH (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Das ist übrigens der See:

http://www.urlaub-im-web.de/hummeln.html

Scheint ja ein Angelparadies zu sein


----------



## Tim B aus W (12. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Für das Geld ist dieses Set gut mit der Rute kannst du schon angeln lernen. 
Ich fange mit einer ähnlichen Rute regelmäsig Karpfen (bis 4Kg). nur bei der Rolle da wirst du bei kleinen Fischen Barschen, Forellen bis 600g, Rotaugen usw. noch keine Probleme bekommen aber bei größeren die auch mal ziehen Karpfen Hechte oder gößeren Forellen da kann sein das die Bremse an der Rolle nicht "sauber" läuft und zuviel druck auf die rute kommt im besten fall verlierst du den Fisch bitter wenn die Rute wegen so einem mist abbricht. Du kommst doch aus Darmstadt hab ich gesehen soll ich mich mal informieren welcher Shop da gut ist hab nämlich ein paar Freunde dort. 
Wie viel zeit willst du denn mit angeln verbingen? meine Familie ist auch gerade oben der Dad hat dieses jahr gar keine lust zum angeln, viele andere Dinge sind so schön. Dieses Jahr gibst auch viel Wölfe und Bären. Er hat schon welche gesehen. Die Schweden sind echt anders als wir Deutschen, dir wird es gefallen. Er kennt den besten Angler in der Region sein größter Erfolg ein ca 90cm langer Hecht in 10Jahren. Die Bilder auf dem Link sind extreme ausnahme Fische auch für Schweden dort kann man das extrem villeicht weg lassen.

Noch ein Tipp nehm Mückenpumpspray mit in schweden sind Gasdruckbehälter nicht gerne gesehen bzw verboten dort gibt es auch deo nur in Pumpflaschen der Umwelt zu lieb.
Und dieses Jahr gibt es dort so viel Mücken wie seit 8Jahren nicht. Schönen urlaub|supergri naja besser als malle allemal.


----------



## FlSCH (13. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hi Tim, 

vielen lieben Dank für die vielen Tipps. 
Ich wäre (nach einer Googlesuche) zum "Dreh und Angelpunkt" nach Groß Gerau gefahren. (http://www.drehundangelpunkt.de)

Würde mich riesig freuen wenn du dich bei deinen Freunden erkundigen könntest – wenn es keine zu großen Umstände macht. Vielleicht kennen die den Shop ja oder können einen anderen empfehlen. 

Hab mir heute übrigens noch ein Buch bestellt: 
http://www.amazon.de/Angeln-Handbuch-für-Einsteiger/dp/3897368870/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1250124919&sr=1-1

Damit ich vor Ort auch weiß welchen Fisch ich geangelt habe ;-)


Wie viel Zeit ich mit dem Angeln verbringen möchte? 
Am liebsten jeden Tag ein bisschen. Bin insgesamt zwei Wochen dort und habe mir kein Programm vorgenommen. Mein Ziel ist es einfach mal wirklich 2 Wochen Ruhe zu haben, ohne Telefon, TV, PC, etc. und mich mit der Natur zu beschäftigen. War vor 2 Jahreb schonmal in Schweden - allerdings im Winter - und habe das sehr genossen. 

Habe also prinzipiell genug Zeit zum angeln. Allerdings will ich auch wirklich nur angeln was ich dann auch wirklich esse. Was machen denn Angler die nur zum Spaß angeln? Den Fisch wieder ins Wasser werfen?  

Wie wichtig ist ein Kescher? Was mache ich ohne? 
An meinem Haus gibt es übrigens einen Filetiertisch...

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mehr Angst davor einen zu großen Fisch zu fangen als viele kleine. Was mach ich denn mit einem 5kg Tier? 

Als ich im Winter in Schweden war, war ich Eisangeln und habe da, in den zwei Wochen, in denen wir dort waren, den größten Lachs unserer Gruppe (14 Leute) geangelt. Und das zwei Minuten nachdem ich meine Angel ins Loch gehalten habe. Bin also ein Glückspilz.


----------



## Tim B aus W (13. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hi,

der Shop ist ganz gut hab gestern noch ne SMS rasusgehauen da hat mir mein Kumpel auch diesen genannt.

das Buch wird dir auf jeden Fall viel nützen. 

du fährst da halt voll in ein Reisegebiet wenn es da sogar Filetiertische gibt. Vielleicht kannst du dir auch dort Ausrüstung ausleihen? Barsche wie sie dort in Massen vorkommen kannst du erst ab 20cm mit nehmen. An kleineren ist zu wenig Fleisch drann. Du brauchst eigendlich keinen Kescher nehm aber ein paar Arbeitshandschuhe mit.

Wenn du also einen Fisch am Haken hängen hast dann stell die bremse der Rolle so ein das er ein bischen Schnur abziehen kann. wenn der Fisch dann nicht mehr so stark zappelt kannst du einen Barsch mit den hadschuhen am Bauch greifen und aus dem wasser heben bei einem kleineren Hecht ( bis 60-70cm) greifst du am besten von oben in die Kiemen und hebst ihn aus dem Wasser.

zu deiner anderen Frage es gibt sehr viele Angler die nur aus spaß fischen gehen es gibt zum einen "Sport-Fische" die gar nicht schmecken würden oder auch wenn man gezielt auf große Exemplare angelt werden diese zurückgesetzt. Da so ein fisch ja schon eine Zeit braucht bis er so groß geworden ist. Man verhält sich auserdem Fair da man anderen die Chance bietet auch dieses tolle Gefühl zu erleben. 

Wenn du wie eingangs erwähnt vom Boot fischen möchtest wird es am besten sein du schaust dir noch einmal den text von "Dienstelle Ast" an die Fische die du dann fängst wirst du auf jeden fall verzähren können.

Gruß 

Tim


----------



## Shadrap (13. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> ...
> In Schweden laufen zb Rapala -Wobbler überhaupt nicht ...


 
wie kommst Du denn auf den Trichter?


----------



## Schwede 84 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hummeln sehr schönes wetter macht richtig spass dort zu angeln die Hechte können einen verrückt machen wenn man es eigendlich auf Zander Abgesehen hat


----------



## FlSCH (14. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*



Tim B aus W schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Shop ist ganz gut hab gestern noch ne SMS rasusgehauen da hat mir mein Kumpel auch diesen genannt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Tim, 

ein typisches Reisegebiet ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Mein Haus ziemlich verlassen in der Wildnis und ist nur übers Boot zu erreichen. Das nächste bewohnte Haus ist 6km entfernt. 

Den Besitzern nach werde ich dort wahrscheinlich auf keinen anderen Menschen treffen. 


Heute ist übrigens mein Buch gekommen. Finde es super hilfreich bis auf eine Sache: Es geht wirklich nur ums angeln. Was man danach mit den Fischen macht wird überhaupt nicht erwähnt. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist: 
- Welche Fische sind genießbar und ab welcher Größe?
- Wie behandele ich sie nach dem Fang und wie bereite ich sie zu?

Hab schonmal einen Lachs ausgenommen. Ist aber schon eine Weile her. 

Gibt es vielleicht hier im Bord irgendwo eine gute Anleitung?


----------



## Tim B aus W (14. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hier im Board keiene ahnung?

also Barsche schmecken sehr gut (änlich wie Zander).

zu dem Umgang mit einem gefangenefisch. Am besten ist es wenn du ihm mit einem Ast oder hammerstiel auf den kopf schlägst nicht zufest dann ist er betäubt danacht kannst du zwischen seine Brusflossen einen Herzstich durchführen. (richtig wenn etwas Blut herausläuft) ausnehmen ist ganz einfach vom Arsch bis zu den Kiemen die Haut aufschneiden danach alles raus was du nicht essen willst (eig. alles) Barsche solltest du auch noch schuppen einfach gegen die schwimrichtung mit dem Messer scharben. Dann innen Salzen und Pfeffern und Grillen oder in Butter braten FERTIG

gruß tim


----------



## FlSCH (15. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Mein Ebay Angelset ist heute schon gekommen. 
Es scheint ein Restposten von Plus zu sein. 

Es ist genau dieses hier:
http://www.plus.de/Angel-Set-CONCEP...AEhtIMiZOm5-ct.html?PageNumber=&PageableName=

Nur, dass ich an Stelle von 55 EUR nur 9,50 EUR (!!) bezahlt habe. Ich denke das war wirklich ein Schnäppchen. 

Also es ist schon völlig montiert. Schnur ist auch schon auf der Rolle und ein Blinker mit Haken hängt auch schon dran und macht fürm ich als Laien einen soliden Eindruck. Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht nach Ramsch aus. Ingesamt sind 100m Schnur auf der Rolle. 

Soll ich mir im Angelgeschäft (wo ich eh noch hin muss) noch eine Rolle schnur kaufen oder reichen mir die 100m für 2 Wochen tägliches angeln? 

Wenn ich mir noch schnur kaufe: Wie bekomme ich diese auf meine Rolle? Von Hand aufwickeln? 

Ich würde dann eine 0,15 rund geflochtene kaufen. Ist das Ok?

Der See ist ja 60m tief. Soll ich da Grundangeln?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (19. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hallo und herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Da hast Du ja ein tolles Schnäppchen gemacht!
Nun steht dem Urlaubsangelspaß in Schweden nichts mehr im Weg.

Etwas Reserveschnur ist nie verkehrt.
Die kannst Du Dir beim Händler aufspulen lassen. Einfach mit der Reservespule
Deiner Rolle zum Händler gehen. Da wird genau soviel aufgespult wie Du benötigst.
Aber Achtung, vernünftige Geflechtschnur ist nicht ganz billig! Schnell vervierfacht sich der Wert der Angelaurüstung auf einen Schlag!

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische!

Gruß Tom


----------



## FlSCH (19. August 2009)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*

Hallo Tom, 


die Schnur wurde mir wirklich zum Verhängnis. Habe für 150m Schnur nun 30 EUR bezahlt. Es ist eine 15er Geflechtschnur (Firefly). Ist der Preis angemessen? 

Habe dummerweise nicht nach dem Preis gefragt und dann war sie schon aufgespult...

Leider habe ich sie nicht direkt auf die Ersatzspule aufspulen lassen weil ich diese zu Hause vergessen hatte. 

Kann ich die dann bei Bedarf einfach von Hand auf meine Rolle aufwickeln? 

Habe noch ein paar Zubehör Sachen, die in den anderen Beiträgen erwähnt wurden, gekauft. Mein Sortiment ist jetzt ziemlich umfangreich und ich weiß garnicht wozu manche Sachen gut sein sollen. 

Dazu habe ich aber mein Angelbuch und werde mich vor Ort in Ruhe einlesen. Stress habe ich im Urlaub ja zum Glück keinen. Ich denke das ist eine gute Vorraussetzung zum angeln. 

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank an alle!


----------



## daniellücking (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ich will angeln in Schweden*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es der Asnensee ist?
> 
> Ohne Guide gehst du definitv O.F heim.
> In Schweden laufen zb Rapala -Wobbler überhaupt nicht.
> ...



sorry wenn ich diesen etwas älteren thread``wieder vorkrame!!!
Aber Wieso sollten rapalas in schweden überhaupt nicht funzzen???

Und wieso geht man ohne guide in schweden ohne fisch nach hause??
8 jahre schweden habe ich hinter mir und teilweise
hätte ich auch mit ner maurerschnur und nen stock angeln können und hätte fische gefangen!!

Klar ausnahmen bestätigen die regel aber solche aussagen sollten nicht sein#6 
oder ich mache immer in einem anderen schweden urlaub als du

gruss daniel


----------

